# Überschreiben von JFrame: Close



## Luk10 (6. Mrz 2012)

Grüße,

Ich habe einen JFrame, der defaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE) gesetzt hat, da ich möchte, dass das Programm bei drücken des "X-Buttons" oben rechts (Windows) schließt.

Ich möchte aber zusätzlich, dass mehrere andere Aktionen davor ausgeführt werden. Kann ich irgendwie die Methode, die beim drücken aufgerufen wird (Wahrscheinlich eine ActionPerformed?) überschreiben?

Danke,
-Luk10-


----------



## Gast2 (6. Mrz 2012)

Nein, irgendwas überschreiben brauchst du da nicht. 
Setzt einfach die default close operation auf DO_NOTHING_ON_CLOSE und häng dem JFrame nen WindowListener an. In dem kannst du dann deine Sachen ausführen und am Ende 
	
	
	
	





```
System.exit();
```
 aufrufen.


----------



## Luk10 (6. Mrz 2012)

Vielen Dank... Wusste nicht, dass es sowas wie das Interface WindowListener gibt.

-Luk10-


----------



## tagedieb (6. Mrz 2012)

Die DefaultCloseOperation kannst du auf EXIT_ON_CLOSE belassen.

Du musst aber die Methode WindowListener.windowClosing() implementieren.
WindowListener.windowClosed() wird aber nicht mehr ausgeführt..


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Mrz 2012)

Bestätigung vor Programmende (Java) ? Byte-Welt Wiki


----------

